#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Rourkela 2012 admissions cut off,ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

## silksmitha.nitr

Hey Budding FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of  NIT Rourkela  , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for * NIT Rourkela 2012 admission*

Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Established year* : 1961

*Campus in Hectares* : 462 Hectares

*Mode of admission*: AIEEE & CCB Counseling

*Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 25  colleges in India.

*NIT Rourkela Cut Off* : All India Cut Off : 36042 | Home State Cut – Off  Rank : 41492

*Fees Structure*

Admission Fee(one time) - Rs 1000.

 Tuition Fee(annual) - Rs 12000 for B.Tech

 Other Fee (including lab and examination fees) - Rs 4000 for all.

 Institute Development Fee(annual) - Rs 10000 for B.Tech, Rs 5000 for M.Tech/M.Sc,

 Alumni Fee(paid in final semester) - Rs 500.

 Souvenir Fee(in pre final semester) - Rs 500.

 Hostel Admission Fee - Rs 500.

 Hostel Rent - Rs 5000/4000/3000 (for single/double/four occupancies)

*NIT Rourkela Placement 2011 - 2012 Statistics*:

*Total Number of Placements Made* : 726
*Company Offered Highest Placements* : Infosys – Banglore (110 offers)
*
Campus Facilities

Central Library :* The Central Library of NITR has just been named after Biju Patnaik - the  former Chief Minister of Orissa.  It has been started functional since  1965. At present, the library presently holds about 59,000 books and  15,000 back volumes of periodicals.  Apart from the online journals and  standards provided by INDEST-AICTE consortium, the library has purchased  license to access more than 2000 online science and technology research  journals to support local research activity.  Prior to that, the BPCL  has many ISI codes, educational video courses & cassettes and  CD-ROMS etc. 

*Address*: National Institute of Technology Rourkela - 769008 Orissa, India

*Now  its time for your queries……*





  Similar Threads: NIT Hamirpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion NIT Srinagar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT Silchar 2012 admissions, cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Arunachal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

----------


## ashiya

> Hey Budding FaaDoOOOO's
> 
>  I am a Senior of  NIT Rourkela  , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for * NIT Rourkela 2012 admission*
> 
> Let me start with a brief summary of the college.
> 
> *Established year* : 1961
> 
> *Campus in Hectares* : 462 Hectares
> ...




can i get a seat of btech/ dual degree if a have a score within a range of 129-145 ( cbse results not out yet so unsure)

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




> Hey Budding FaaDoOOOO's
> 
>  I am a Senior of  NIT Rourkela  , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for * NIT Rourkela 2012 admission*
> 
> Let me start with a brief summary of the college.
> 
> *Established year* : 1961
> 
> *Campus in Hectares* : 462 Hectares
> ...




can i get a seat of btech/ dual degree if a have a score within a range of 129-145 ( cbse results not out yet so unsure). i have state quota!

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

hi,
    could u please tel me in which branch u r interested????

----------


## ashiya

> hi,
>     could u please tel me in which branch u r interested????




I dont think i am in a position to demand for a specific branch .. what are my options ?

----------


## ashiya

> I dont think i am in a position to demand for a specific branch .. what are my options ?



 n btw, da HS cutoff ie41000 some odd .. is it for general category ?  :(:

----------


## priya.nitj

> n btw, da HS cutoff ie41000 some odd .. is it for general category ?


Is your hs orissa only?

----------


## ashiya

yes . What are my chances ?

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

See it seems that this time it would a bit difficult for you to get any branch in nit rourkela, any ways all the best ,,,,,,, :):

----------


## Jyoti Ranjan

I am getting 234 in aieee 2012.is there any chance for me in mech or elec in nit rourkela considering we have state quota or on AIR .............whats the minimum score for admission to mech ,elec and do we have eee in nitr

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> I am getting 234 in aieee 2012.is there any chance for me in mech or elec in nit rourkela considering we have state quota or on AIR .............whats the minimum score for admission to mech ,elec and do we have eee in nitr


Wat is ur category?

----------


## Jyoti Ranjan

general ,              can i get mech or elec

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> general ,              can i get mech or elec


[MENTION=95201]Jyoti Ranjan[/MENTION] you can get both mechanical and electrical ... :):

----------


## rocking mahesh

silksmitha hs cut off is 40k and still u say no chance
u will surely get though a good trade is not possible
even with 130 marks u get 40k air 
so hope for best

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> silksmitha hs cut off is 40k and still u say no chance
> u will surely get though a good trade is not possible
> even with 130 marks u get 40k air 
> so hope for best


[MENTION=97559]rocking mahesh[/MENTION] last year the hs cutoff was 82,000
at ur score ur ranking would be close to 1 Lakh
so I believe you have a very low chance of getting into NIT Rourkela

anyways all the best

lets wait for the actual ranks.... :):

----------


## rocking mahesh

first of all its not my score
my score is 198
last year i gave eee & got 78 marks and my air was 120000
i dnt think there are just 20000 students for 42 marks
hope you also dont

----------


## devarpan

> Hey Budding FaaDoOOOO's
> 
>  I am a Senior of  NIT Rourkela  , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for * NIT Rourkela 2012 admission*
> 
> Let me start with a brief summary of the college.
> 
> *Established year* : 1961
> 
> *Campus in Hectares* : 462 Hectares
> ...












sir. i am getting 180 in aieee 2012 do i have any chance of getting nit rourkella any stream
can u please tell me which all stream can i get upto 5th councelling.
i am a candidate from uttar pradesh.

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Rourkela??
Thank you.

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Rourkela??
Thank you.

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Rourkela??
> Thank you.


[MENTION=94957]2coolbob[/MENTION] at this score it is very difficult to get into NIT Rourkela

----------


## devarpan

please reply.......................................i want to know...........................


am getting 184 in aieee 2012 ..............
can i get any course in nit rourkella
am in general cat.
state-UP
 any dual degree course or 4 year corse.......................plzzz tell me about this.......................

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> please reply.......................................i want to know...........................
> 
> 
> am getting 184 in aieee 2012 ..............
> can i get any course in nit rourkella
> am in general cat.
> state-UP
>  any dual degree course or 4 year corse.......................plzzz tell me about this.......................


[MENTION=97877]devarpan[/MENTION]  you can get admission in the college by the 6 th or 7th round

----------


## mtech_apply

my gate 2012 score is 380...is there any chance ??  cat- gn n branch -cse

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit rkl? mech. or ee . my hs is up.

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

anyn other branch can also be considered.

----------


## nitika.nita

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit rkl? mech. or ee . my hs is up.


@ Tarun Kaushik you can get admission in the college by the 6 th or 7th round

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> anyn other branch can also be considered.


which branch?..........................

----------


## AnujKhare

Respected Sir, under AI open general category what branches can i expect in NIT Rourkela after scoring about 170 marks in AIEEE 2012.I am willing to wait till the last round.Thanks in advance for your quick response.

----------


## osank

> Respected Sir, under AI open general category what branches can i expect in NIT Rourkela after scoring about 170 marks in AIEEE 2012.I am willing to wait till the last round.Thanks in advance for your quick response.


you can get bio-medical, ceramic engineering at NIT-R but in the fifth round

----------


## 2coolbob

What is Electronics & Instrumentation? Is it the same as instrumentation and control engg in NIT,Trichy??

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

Can a student of Instrumentation Engg switch to ECE/EEE after  the 1st year?? I heared that it is quite hard to do so.. but i want to  know that is it possible?? Like, do any 1 student get this oppurtunity  in an year?

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> What is Electronics & Instrumentation? Is it the same as instrumentation and control engg in NIT,Trichy??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------
> 
> Can a student of Instrumentation Engg switch to ECE/EEE after  the 1st year?? I heared that it is quite hard to do so.. but i want to  know that is it possible?? Like, do any 1 student get this oppurtunity  in an year?


[MENTION=94957]2coolbob[/MENTION] these branches are almost same, with almost a slight difference in them

For Branch Chance I would like to mention that you can get a branch chance done based on your first years performance and availability of  seats

----------


## 2coolbob

Avaibility of seat can happen only if a student leave the institution after or during his first year. Right?? IS there any other way through which seats get avaiable in a branch??

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> Avaibility of seat can happen only if a student leave the institution after or during his first year. Right?? IS there any other way through which seats get avaiable in a branch??


I dont think so that there is any other way

----------


## arindam2712

hi....can u help me regarding m.tech admissions??? like wat was the cut off last yr in ECE and electrical deptt????

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> hi....can u help me regarding m.tech admissions??? like wat was the cut off last yr in ECE and electrical deptt????


[MENTION=109682]arindam2712[/MENTION] this is a thread for AIEEE Discussion.

----------


## sonu2012

hi..
my HS is Odisha. My State rank is 1740 and category is 1388. 
Can you tell me if i can get a seat in NIT Rourkela?? If yes, which branches are possible???

----------


## shoumik

sir, i am gen category student wid HS odisha.. i got overall air 40k and category 30k.. my overall state rank 556 and category 470..
would u please inform me about my chances for B.Tech course in nit rkl..
thank you

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> hi..
> my HS is Odisha. My State rank is 1740 and category is 1388. 
> Can you tell me if i can get a seat in NIT Rourkela?? If yes, which branches are possible???


[MENTION=114689]sonu2012[/MENTION] i dont think so that you can get a seat, even if u get a chance you will get very lower branches

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




> sir, i am gen category student wid HS odisha.. i got overall air 40k and category 30k.. my overall state rank 556 and category 470..
> would u please inform me about my chances for B.Tech course in nit rkl..
> thank you


[MENTION=67043]shoumik[/MENTION] you have a fair chance of getting some decent branches, so all the best

----------


## amanmishra94

hi guys,
aieee results out.
my air-25114 and state rank(odisha)-319
what branches can i get?have i got any chance for computer science dual degree

----------


## van_arkel

Hi. My Bro has secured an AIR of 24337 and HS of 305 in AIEEE 2012.He belongs to ODISHA[HS]. What is his chance at NITR?................................................ And One more thing ......He is now pursuing B.tech in EEE from VSSUT,BURLA and has completed his 1st yr. So will it be a better move to Leave Burla with the branches he is likely to hit at NITR  with his AIR?

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> hi guys,
> aieee results out.
> my air-25114 and state rank(odisha)-319
> what branches can i get?have i got any chance for computer science dual degree


[MENTION=105779]amanmishra94[/MENTION] I believe you should try with ur state rank

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




> Hi. My Bro has secured an AIR of 24337 and HS of 305 in AIEEE 2012.He belongs to ODISHA[HS]. What is his chance at NITR?................................................ And One more thing ......He is now pursuing B.tech in EEE from VSSUT,BURLA and has completed his 1st yr. So will it be a better move to Leave Burla with the branches he is likely to hit at NITR  with his AIR?


[MENTION=13678]van_arkel[/MENTION] yes ur bro has a fair chance of getting admission in NIT R and I believe that he should definitely go for NIT R

----------


## paulharadhan

Hi!what is the difference between chemical engg and chemical engg technology as offered in nit rourkela?

----------


## a17101993

How is placement of nit rourkela cse branch average min and highest salary package offered

----------


## Jyoti Ranjan

okay-results r out
my overall rank is 7563
state overall rank is 88
category rank air -6450
category rank state-77
can i get mechanical engineering at nit rourkela
home state orissa
category gen

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> hi guys,
> aieee results out.
> my air-25114 and state rank(odisha)-319
> what branches can i get?have i got any chance for computer science dual degree


[MENTION=105779]amanmishra94[/MENTION] wat is ur category.

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




> okay-results r out
> my overall rank is 7563
> state overall rank is 88
> category rank air -6450
> category rank state-77
> can i get mechanical engineering at nit rourkela


[MENTION=95201]Jyoti Ranjan[/MENTION] Can u pls tell me ur category and ur Home state.

----------


## aayush29kaushik

i got 29k rank in eee, cat rank-22k. hs delhi.
any chance of geting mech/eee/ece in any core nit?

----------


## aayush29kaushik

any chnces of mech/EEE/ECE @ AIR-29k & AIR cat- 22k

hs delhi, HS RNK- 2731, HSR cat- 2351

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> any chnces of mech/EEE/ECE @ AIR-29k & AIR cat- 22k
> 
> hs delhi, HS RNK- 2731, HSR cat- 2351


[MENTION=104055]aayush29kaushik[/MENTION] I don't think so.

----------


## rajan2012

sir i m gettin 140 marks in aieee 2012...my hsrank is 710 n cat 588...overall air 51000 n cat 36000...can i get nit rkl any btech or mtech branch ????plzzzzzz reply..careerat stake...homestate is odisha

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> sir i m gettin 140 marks in aieee 2012...my hsrank is 710 n cat 588...overall air 51000 n cat 36000...can i get nit rkl any btech or mtech branch ????plzzzzzz reply..careerat stake...homestate is odisha


[MENTION=118338]rajan2012[/MENTION]I believe you should try by ur state rank

----------


## rajan2012

u just say i m gettin or not......every1 will try..can i even get biomed

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> u just say i m gettin or not......every1 will try..can i even get biomed


[MENTION=118338]rajan2012[/MENTION] you can definitely get one of the lower ranked branches as per last years cutoff 

How can u except me to predict things exactly, Anyways all the best  :): 


Gud luck  :(y):

----------


## rajan2012

oh thanks.....i nid gud luck wishes.....thanx alot....sigh of relief..........u r doin a noble job.....carryon

----------


## rajan2012

can i get biotech with this rank till 6th or 7th round?????????????

----------


## amarnath dixit

hi........i got all india 7099 rank(no state quota) wat branches can i get in nit rourkela...........is there any possiblity of gettin ece

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> can i get biotech with this rank till 6th or 7th round?????????????


[MENTION=118338]rajan2012[/MENTION] yes u can

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------




> hi........i got all india 7099 rank(no state quota) wat branches can i get in nit rourkela...........is there any possiblity of gettin ece


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION]  you have an outside chance of getting it in the spot round.

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-R? My category is general

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-R? My category is general


 
[MENTION=117818]PRIYANKAVERMA[/MENTION] wat is ur home state

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

> @PRIYANKAVERMA  wat is ur home state
> [/LEFT]


MY home state is U.P.
I am from general category.
Will my overall rank matter or category rank at counselling.?
my category rank is 32,000.

----------


## snehasis93

my homestate rank in aieee 2012 is 216 and national rank is 17541...
and state (category) rank is 187...
is it possible to get computer science engg at rkl???

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> MY home state is U.P.
> I am from general category.
> Will my overall rank matter or category rank at counselling.?
> my category rank is 32,000.


[MENTION=117818]PRIYANKAVERMA[/MENTION] I believe you should try for some decent college in ur state

----------


## raj11848

hey...i have an AIR of 29k in general category. can u tell me which branch can i get in NIT rourkela ??

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> my homestate rank in aieee 2012 is 216 and national rank is 17541...
> and state (category) rank is 187...
> is it possible to get computer science engg at rkl???


wat is ur HS????

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




> hey...i have an AIR of 29k in general category. can u tell me which branch can i get in NIT rourkela ??


[MENTION=119183]raj11848[/MENTION] I dont think so

----------


## amarnath dixit

how is btech+mtech ece in nit rourkela and how is meachanical btech+mtech which is better branch?.........n which is better option taking btech or btech+mtech wat is the difference.........and are two seperate degrees are awarded in btech+mtech? plz rply sonn  :(:

----------


## Riya Gupta

> how is btech+mtech ece in nit rourkela and how is meachanical btech+mtech which is better branch?.........n which is better option taking btech or btech+mtech wat is the difference.........and are two seperate degrees are awarded in btech+mtech? plz rply sonn


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION] my personal sugesstion would to go for a B Tech first

----------


## pathikvsharma

hi,

i have given gate this year(2012) and i got 429 score.
i got call from NIT-rkl for M tech research.i have no idea about m tech research can u focus on it.

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> hi,
> 
> i have given gate this year(2012) and i got 429 score.
> i got call from NIT-rkl for M tech research.i have no idea about m tech research can u focus on it.


[MENTION=121330]pathikvsharma[/MENTION] This is a thread for B Tech Admission Discussion

----------


## rajan2012

with 710 state rank(overall),wat al branches can  i surely get in nit r waiting upto the last round?????????plz help....hs-odisha

----------


## rajan2012

my overall air is 51k

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> with 710 state rank(overall),wat al branches can  i surely get in nit r waiting upto the last round?????????plz help....hs-odisha


[MENTION=118338]rajan2012[/MENTION] you can get any lower branch for sure.

----------


## rajan2012

but dis year according 2 new rule homestate students cant occupy ai quota seats through ai overall rank....is dat goin to affect the seat allotment dis year???u aware of dat???seats will be too less for home state students then..in dat case is my chances bleak???

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> but dis year according 2 new rule homestate students cant occupy ai quota seats through ai overall rank....is dat goin to affect the seat allotment dis year???u aware of dat???seats will be too less for home state students then..in dat case is my chances bleak???


[MENTION=118338]rajan2012[/MENTION] as already mentioned u have a very rare chance as far as all India quota seats are concerned there are very chances of seats being left after the counseling procedure so u can take ur call and fill NIT Rourkela as one of preference only if u want

Any ways all the best ... :):

----------


## rajan2012

i hav only opted 4 nit rkl...no other college...so do i hav a chance of biotech??i can take biotech..is dr any chance dat i can get it in 4th or 5th round or i hav 2 wait till spot???

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

actually d ai rank for roughly same state rank varies by atleast 5k wen i compared last year and dis year result....does dat matr much if  i apply thru hs quota....

----------


## amarnath dixit

> @amarnath dixit   my personal sugesstion would to go for a B Tech first


.may i know the reason

----------


## sabloo

mam,my aieee air is 7833 can i get cse or ece at nit rourkela....

----------


## shweta.IITA

> mam,my aieee air is 7833 can i get cse or ece at nit rourkela....


[MENTION=123288]sabloo[/MENTION] you can get CSE by the 4th round as per last years cutoff

However for ECE i am afraid nooo

----------


## sandeepkvvnm

hey senoir...since nit rourkela is right in naxal district...whats the status of security there?

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------

by the way i got 17678 (air)...i am an obc candidate...
1.can i get ee in nit rourkela ? 
2.which would be better btech in ee or dual mtech ee

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> hey senoir...since nit rourkela is right in naxal district...whats the status of security there?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------
> 
> by the way i got 17678 (air)...i am an obc candidate...
> 1.can i get ee in nit rourkela ? 
> 2.which would be better btech in ee or dual mtech ee


@*sandeepkvvnm* wat is ur homestate

----------


## sandeepkvvnm

home state :- andhra pradesh

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> home state :- andhra pradesh


@*sandeepkvvnm*  there is an outside chance of u getting ee in the spot round

----------


## tayganesh

i get ece in svnit do i confirmed admission or wait for vnit&nbsp; pls tell me which is better for ece branch<br>

----------


## vikash_

Hi!
my AIR is 9600. It is end of second round but i still doesn't get anything(as in my preference list) in NITR..
should i take the risk to go till 3rd, 4th round to get dual degree programs???
my HS is delhi

----------


## koolkroocer

> Hi!
> my AIR is 9600. It is end of second round but i still doesn't get anything(as in my preference list) in NITR..
> should i take the risk to go till 3rd, 4th round to get dual degree programs???
> my HS is delhi


Hi [MENTION=131547]vikash_[/MENTION] ,
You have a good AIR and in my opinion you will get the dual degree programs till the 4th round don't worry and go for it.
and even in the worst case you will make it in the spot round definitely.

----------


## vikash_

> Hi  @vikash_   ,
> You have a good AIR and in my opinion you will get the dual degree programs till the 4th round don't worry and go for it.
> and even in the worst case you will make it in the spot round definitely.


thanks
I will wait till 3rd round
which is gonna to be announced on 12th july..

----------


## sub1995

hello

i am an OBC candidate from odisha. i happen to score 127 in jee mains 2k13. is there any chance to get into nit r in any branch...mtech also preferable. plz reply

----------

